# Pressing Entertainment Icon Defaults To Arcade - Used To Default To Theater



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

I rarely play any of the arcade games in my Tesla. It used to be when I pressed the entertainment icon it would open the last place I was (Theater).
Now, Whenever I get in my car & press the entertainment icon it reverts back to Arcade, where I now need to press Theater again.
Is this the way it is working in your car? I know it's only one more button press, but to me it's annoying.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

So I just went and tested it, just sitting in my garage. I have not gotten into any of the entertainment options for a very long time. Upon first try, it did go to arcade. Then I went to theater and started Netflix. I then got out of that, left the car and garage, allowing the car to auto lock. Returned 5 min later, and this time the entertainment menu went directly to theater for me. No idea what would happen if more time elapsed or if there was a drive in between. I did confirm that no matter what driver profile I chose, it kept returning to theater.

Edit: I’m on 2021.4.15.


----------



## Gatica (Oct 25, 2018)

Hollywood7 said:


> I rarely play any of the arcade games in my Tesla. It used to be when I pressed the entertainment icon it would open the last place I was (Theater).
> Now, Whenever I get in my car & press the entertainment icon it reverts back to Arcade, where I now need to press Theater again.
> Is this the way it is working in your car? I know it's only one more button press, but to me it's annoying.


Mine acts the same way ever since updating to 2021.4.12.X - entertainment button keeps reverting to opening the arcade tab.


----------

